
IntelliJ IDEA 2017.1 - arunc
https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/
======
nderzero
Have they fixed the bug where IDEA runs so slow on 4k monitors that you can
watch characters slowly appear after you've stopped typing? PLEASE FIX THIS
WHY HAS IT NOT BEEN FIXED IN 2 YEARS?

~~~
mayoff
I run IntelliJ IDEA (and AppCode and PyCharm and CLion and RubyMine) on an
iMac 5K with a second 5K monitor attached, and on a Mac Pro with two 5K
monitors attached. I've seen nothing like what you're describing.

~~~
nderzero
Consider yourself lucky.

[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-144261](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-144261)

------
mayoff
Big news for Mac/Dvorak users. The long-standing bug where some keys still act
like QWERTY when ⌘ is pressed has _finally_ been fixed.

[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JRE-172](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JRE-172)

~~~
sallyfour
I had gotten used to the QWERTY like keys.

